# Cymbidium goeringii books



## jokerpass (Dec 2, 2021)

Cymbidium goeringii books-Just received the first volume from the series (green book cover, out of print, published in 2010), now I have all 4 books in this ongoing series. Currently, this series has 4 volumes (ongoing series from 2010 and publishes a new volume every 3-4 years), the latest volume is Volume 4 published in 2020. It is extremely important to get every single book in the series. Although each volume always provide general cultural guidelines (culture, repotting...etc), each volume has very specific Question & Answer sections where it provides details pointers and secrets for different categories of Cymbidium goeringii (flower colour varieties, tiger striping/torafu, striping varieites/shima, extra miniature varieites/chabo). These types of information is extremely important as there are minute differences in cultural requirements that are very specific for each category. (for example, for variety A, why some people can have a bright and contrasting yellow tiger striping, while other growers will never get a striping?) Each volume only explores 1-2 topics, so in order to know all different categories/topics, it is essential to get all the volumes.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2021)

Even if I had all these, I would first have to learn Japanese in order to access the content. lol
I love that bright yellow one at the lower right.


----------



## jokerpass (Dec 10, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Even if I had all these, I would first have to learn Japanese in order to access the content. lol
> I love that bright yellow one at the lower right.


It should not be difficult for you if you are Korean, the Japanese grammar is the same as Korean. You just have to learn the Chinese characters.

The yellow one (volume 4 cover) is a Korean variety. It is the best yellow flower variety right now for C. goeringii. It is called Mochi zuki (望月) in Japanese (I don't know the reading in Korean). Used to be very expensive but the price has come down a bit.


----------

